# Honey Testing READY to foal



## Bonny (Jun 10, 2012)

My friends mare Honey is testing ready to foal anytime!

Wanted to invite yall to watch.

She is bay roan appy bred to sorrel fewspot appy....

Here the link:

http://kdgilger.camstreams.com/


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 10, 2012)

Good luck and safe foaling for Honey.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 10, 2012)

Prayers for a safe foaling Honey


----------



## Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Sending prayers for a safe foaling. I am off to bed now but I will watch in about 7 hours, not sure what time that will be where Honey is!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 10, 2012)

Very pretty mare


----------



## Bonny (Jun 10, 2012)

So hoping for spots and a filly!! She has a new stallion and it would be nice if she could retain this filly from her old bloodline


----------



## Bonny (Jun 10, 2012)

Well it gaurentes appaloosa characteristics, which could be as little as just sclera, or striped hooves!

Last year Katie foaled from him and had a solid silver smokey black, no spots motling or striped hooves! ONLY white sclera! UGH I was hoping for a few spots or a blanket! Course she could get some flakes over the years as she is LP/lp.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2012)

All is quiet at the moment and I think it is about 12.30am


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2012)

I sure would love to see her spot out!!

Diana just checked Honey, she has very long strings of wax! her vulva, well its ready too! all she has to do is foal!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 11, 2012)

Oooooo fingers crossed and saying prayers for a safe foaling.


----------



## cassie (Jun 11, 2012)

fingers crossed for a safe healthy foal really soon!!!  I'm watching when I can


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2012)

She is parked out and in denial


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2012)

She is parked out and in denial


----------



## cassie (Jun 11, 2012)

all is quiet and I am heading to bed night all, safe foalling Honey Im happy for you to foal while im sleeping


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2012)

Cant believe she didnt foal! Still dripping milk this am. I cant imagine her not going today or tonight!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Jun 11, 2012)

I just checked the cam, and I see a foal!! Congrats! Anxious to hear all about it!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2012)

Solid chestnut colt, He is very tiny! Will post pics when we get them



He is LP/lp so will prolly color out. He has 2 sibling brothers both sorrel, both fewspots!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jun 11, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## Wings (Jun 11, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 11, 2012)

Here are the foal pics!!

http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii281/kdgilger/Honey%202012%20foal/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## cassie (Jun 11, 2012)

YAY congratulations! I knew she would foal while I was sleeping LOL he looks lovely, is your friend able to get us some piccies?




you know how we all love piccies!!

oh thanks for the pics, hehe we posted at the same time, woops


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 11, 2012)

big congrats to your friend=I missed it too


----------



## Wings (Jun 11, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jun 11, 2012)

How adorable! Big Congratulations


----------



## cassie (Jun 11, 2012)

hmmm ok someone has picked up Honeys baby and its upside down and he is rocking it like a baby then he just put it up to the camera and now they're outside lol cute, but poor Honey was having a heartattack searching the ground for her baby... :s have a fun time outside kiddies!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 12, 2012)

Say Congratulations to you friend from me, I had promised to do the night shift for her, I guess I am too late. lol

Renee


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh many congratulations to your friend and well done to Honey - what a cute little fella!


----------

